

Show HN: RealTalk: Consumer to business messaging. Feedback welcomed - realtalkhq
https://realtalk.im/

======
ParadoxOryx
Interesting. There are a lot of new players in this space - Path Talk, the
newly announced Businesses on Facebook Messenger. How can RealTalk
differentiate from the others?

